# Replica watches



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi......I wouldn't normally speak of these as i know they are frowned upon but here goes anyway. My brother has a birthday coming up and has set me a challenge of finding him a an Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean watch. As I'm only intending to spend between £100 and £150 on his present im a long way of the 3 grand needed for a new one.
I've been online and found a few sites but searches on them indicate they are likely to be scam sites.
Can anyone recommend a genuine "fake" site please as I don't want to get scammed.
Many thanks


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Get yourself to Turkey, every street corner does them. 


Gonz.


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

I know......I was in Sarigerme last year but Iwouldn't consider buying one normally.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Don't buy from china everything will be fine get watch and all only few months later u'll see new charges appearing on ur credit card u've been warned


----------



## Aletank (Oct 27, 2005)

Get on these forums and buy from the "Trusted Dealers"

https://www.replica-watch.info/vb/index.php

http://www.rwg.bz/board/


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Dubai does ridiculously high end replicas. I have a real rolex and also have a replica submariner. You cannot tell the difference, even the watch movement is identical. It even stops ticking if you don't wear it after so long like the real deal. Cost me 120 from memory.


----------



## sniktaw (Mar 25, 2015)

If I did, but I don't, then I would: http://www.trustytime01.com

sent using electrickery


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

sniktaw said:


> If I did, but I don't, then I would: http://www.trustytime01.com


Oooh, http://www.trustytime01.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=39_205&products_id=13115

I just wouldn't feel right about wearing a fake watch though, as much as I want a 5227!

To the OP, with that in mind, how about looking at genuine Seiko (for example) from somewhere like dutyfreeisland or creationwatches. http://www.dutyfreeislandshop.com/seiko-watches

That way he will still end up with a nice looking watch. It may not be the Omega he wants, but i reckon he will get a better feeling of contentment with a real Seiko than a fake Omega.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I agree with Shiny on this, as much as I want an Omega Constellation I want a REAL one... there are plenty of nice genuine watches out there in your budget, Citizen EcoDrive are another example.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> Dubai does ridiculously high end replicas. I have a real rolex and also have a replica submariner. You cannot tell the difference, even the watch movement is identical. It even stops ticking if you don't wear it after so long like the real deal. Cost me 120 from memory.


Ahhh the fabled Karama!!

You clearly didnt haggle hard enough if you paid £120...I have never paid more than £50 

Same for me though I have a real Rolex and compared it to a similar replica and they are very very good.

I have a couple of "replicas" that I tend to wear when I travel with work to some of the less pleasant places in Africa inc South Africa etc would rather have the fake robbed than the real thing


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Aslong as it looks and feels like the real thing I would go for it but nut right now, sterling is weak!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

nick_mcuk said:


> Ahhh the fabled Karama!!
> 
> You clearly didnt haggle hard enough if you paid £120...I have never paid more than £50
> 
> ...


Didn't think to haggle Nick as it was a proper watch shiop :tumbleweed:

I do the same but with nights out. I am notorious for getting my watches scratched to hell after one to many so wear the 'replica' instead


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> Didn't think to haggle Nick as it was a proper watch shiop :tumbleweed:
> 
> I do the same but with nights out. I am notorious for getting my watches scratched to hell after one to many so wear the 'replica' instead


Mate its the Middle East you have to haggle!!

My Rolex is now 10 years old now and battered to death but thats what its for wearing!

Mind you I can refinish the bracelet and clasp etc as its the stainless steel strap.


----------

